# Directv is dishnetworks DADDY in HD



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, I've fought it for the last 3 months, but I can't deny it anymore....direct owns our ass now in HD. When are those SATS going up charlie? Next year? It's going to be a long wait guys and girls. I am JEALOUS. It's not cool when the competition turns on 23 HD channels like it's no big deal. WOW.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> Ok, I've fought it for the last 3 months, but I can't deny it anymore....direct owns our ass now in HD. When are those SATS going up charlie? Next year? It's going to be a long wait guys and girls. I am JEALOUS. It's not cool when the competition turns on 23 HD channels like it's no big deal. WOW.


Charlie thought things were bad last quarter, he hasn't seen nothing yet! I have the HD I want so I don't plan on leaving. The longer E* goes without adding HD, the more customers it will loose. E* should have had the foresight to see this coming.

Oh well....E*'s DVR has me for the time being.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> It's not cool when the competition turns on 23 HD channels like it's no big deal.


It's not a big deal. 

A few SD upconverts (with limited HD content), game only channels to catch up with E*, and PPV HDs that people complain about anyways. Sure, a number is impressive ... "103" is more than a satellite location. But it's only a big deal if you want it to be.

The worst thing is that the uneducated masses believe the ads ... with three "HD leaders" to choose from (in many markets) and additional HD choices rolling out there is more heat than light.

BTW: There are signs of movement at E*. I expect new channels by CES.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> game only channels to catch up with E*,


Actually DirecTV had MOST of those game-only RSNS turned on *WAY BEFORE DISH *did. What they did today was take them off of the local spots they were on and put them on full CONUS beams to make them available nationwide as part of sports pack, and the NFL and NHL packs. As each of those part-time RSNS go 24/7 they are ALREADY now on the system.

D* 7/10/06
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=880397&highlight=

E* 4/4/07 (9 months LATER
http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=241076


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm just asking for info. I currently have D*. I just want to give a friend an honest comparison. He going to HD and is comparing cable & dbs.

The channel lineup card on E*'s website only shows 38 HD channels. Can someone tell me what's missing from the card?

I need to find a list of what E* offers so we can figure out what each has that the other doesn't. It might not be the shear number but what's offered that might be the difference for him.

Personally I think my friend should go with D* but I promised him I would give him a complete comparison. We just can't seem to find the info on the net.

Here's my count...

Counting my 3 rsn's but *not* counting PPV & locals channels, I can watch 58 HD channels(I have the premium movie channels but no sports packages).

With PPV it's 69 HD channels.

This list is only what I recieve so nobody needs to yell at me because it's not complete D* HD lineup. No comments about what someone is likely/not likely to watch. Just a side by side lineup please. 

```
74  Universal HD
76  HD Theater 
78  HDNet Movies
79  HDNet
135 HD PPV
136 HD PPV
137 HD PPV
138 HD PPV
145 HD PPV
146 HD PPV
147 HD PPV
175 HD PPV
176 HD PPV
177 HD PPV
178 HD PPV
179 HD PPV
202 CNN HD
206 ESPN HD
209 ESPN2 HD
212 NFL Network HD
215 NHL Network HD
220 Big Ten HD
229 HGTV HD
231 Food Network HD
242 USA Network HD
244 SciFi Channel HD
245 TNT HD
247 TBS HD
248 FX
255 MGM HD
265 A & E HD
267 Smithsonian HD
269 History Channel HD
273 Bravo HD
276 National Geographic HD
278 Discovery HD
280 Learning Channel HD (TLC HD)
282 Animal Planet HD
284 Science Channel HD
296 Cartoon Network
299 Nickelodeon (NIK1HD)
325 Spike HD
327 Country Music Television (CMTHD)
331 MTV HD
332 MHD
335 VH1 HD 
355 CNBC HD
359 Fox Business HD
362 Weather Channel HD
501 HBO HD East
504 HBO West
512 Cinemax East
514 Cinemax West
518 Starz Kids and Family
519 Starz Comedy HD
520 Starz HD East
521 Starz HD West
522 Starz Edge HD
537 Showtime HD
538 SHO Too HD
540 Showtime HD West
544 Movie Channel HD
601 NBA TV HD
604 Versus HD / Golf Channel HD
607 Speed
612 Fuel TV
622 YES HD                  My RSN
623 NESN HD                 My RSN
625 SportsNet New York HD   My RSN
```
Mike


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> But you guys win - I'll stay in the DirecTV area - I'm tired of the whining here already. See you all in a year or so.


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

As long as I don't make repetitive posts, or flame, or bait - and put information here, I will post. That is well WITHIN the rules of this website.

:sunsmile:


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think all of us DirecTV subscribers want E* to add HD content. Competition is what keeps the prices in line.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

> As long as I don't make repetitive posts, or flame, or bait - and put information here, I will post. That is well WITHIN the rules of this website.


Yes it is.... Now lets stay on topic even though this is about the 10 variation of the same theme.. 

And definitely agree with Mike and I am sure it will come...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> As long as I don't make repetitive posts, or flame, or bait - and put information here, I will post. That is well WITHIN the rules of this website.
> 
> :sunsmile:


Well since you brought this up in public ... your posts do seem quite repetitive. 
General theme - scan E* forum, find any hook as an excuse, post negative about E*and positive about D*. When it moves into emotional insults of E* subscribers and forum members action will need to be taken.

Since you brought it up ...  Further discussion available by PMing a mod (any mod).

:backtotop:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> Here's my count...
> 
> Counting my 3 rsn's but *not* counting PPV & locals channels, I can watch 58 HD channels(I have the premium movie channels but no sports packages).
> 
> With PPV it's 69 HD channels.


Here's mine (not updated on the D* side yet):
http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html

I'll update my signature later as well.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Here's mine (not updated on the D* side yet):
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> 
> I'll update my signature later as well.


I updated mine for ya james I kid, i kid


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

James Long said:


> Here's mine (not updated on the D* side yet):
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> 
> I'll update my signature later as well.


Thanks. 

It's blocked here at work so I'll check it when I get home.

Mike


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

For me, it's no biggie. None of those channels have content that I'll watch. 

Question though, how is Dish's MHD different from DirecTV's MTV-HD and VH1-HD?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> For me, it's no biggie. None of those channels have content that I'll watch.
> 
> Question though, how is Dish's MHD different from DirecTV's MTV-HD and VH1-HD?


MHD is showing only videos and such. MTV-hd and VH1-hd are simulcasts of the regular SD channels as of now


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> MHD is showing only videos and such. MTV-hd and VH1-hd are simulcasts of the regular SD channels as of now


I see. So it's mostly upconverts? Not for me.  I really don't like any channel that just upconverts what's on the SD.


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

Scott said MHD will show all of the HD content from VH1 and MTV. I think the video music awards and stuff like that has been on MHD. I really have a hard time getting interested in anything on MTV anymore, though.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I see. So it's mostly upconverts? Not for me.  I really don't like any channel that just upconverts what's on the SD.


I havent been home to see it myself, however i wouldnt be suprised if for the first few weeks that yes it will be upconverts. After tha however i see them adding more and more just like most of the others have done


----------



## RealityCheck (Apr 3, 2007)

DISH is surely getting its rear kicked - in new subs as well as in new HD. The truth must hurt real bad - I have never seen so many excuses for a billionaire in my life.

Charlie - Chase called your bluff - time to go ALL IN if you got a hand to play.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> I updated mine for ya james I kid, i kid


This has always confused me. I have noticed that when you update your signature, your National HD Count for D* is always one off than my count.

Your latest count as of 11-14 has D* at 64; however, per my count, it's only 63:

Original HD Channels prior to 9-26 = 9
9-26 First Wave = 21 added
10-03 2nd Wave = 11 added
10-10 3rd Wave = 5 added (Including 10-4 launch of MHD)
10-15 4th Wave = 10 added
10-29 (NBATV HD) = 1 added
10-31 (NHL Ch. HD) = 1 added
Today 11-14 = 5 more added;

Which equals a total of 63 Full Time Conus HD Channels (Not Including PPV, DNS, or Game Only RSNs)

I was just wondering where that one channel is coming from. Are you counting "The 101" as an HD Channel, since they sometimes show concerts in HD, or did you count Golf/ Versus as two channels, just like the D* website has them listed with separate ICONS, but not separate channels.

Anyway, I'm just curious. What's missing from my count?

Thanks,


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> This has always confused me. I have noticed that when you update your signature, your National HD Count for D* is always one off than my count.
> 
> Your latest count as of 11-14 has D* at 64; however, per my count, it's only 63:
> 
> ...


Interesting, ill check and see what i can come up with. ill pm you when i come up with the answer


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> Interesting, ill check and see what i can come up with. ill pm you when i come up with the answer


Thanks,


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> It's not a big deal.
> 
> A few SD upconverts (with limited HD content), game only channels to catch up with E*, and PPV HDs that people complain about anyways. Sure, a number is impressive ... "103" is more than a satellite location. But it's only a big deal if you want it to be.


Be fair now...you've been quite repetitive yourself with that response



> BTW: There are signs of movement at E*. I expect new channels by CES.


Where did you get this info from? Not that I don't believe you...I just hadn't seen anything yet.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> This has always confused me. I have noticed that when you update your signature, your National HD Count for D* is always one off than my count.
> 
> Your latest count as of 11-14 has D* at 64; however, per my count, it's only 63:
> 
> ...


Sometimes you counted rsn's and sometimes not.

What are you considering in your count?

Mike


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Since there is a Charly chat in Decemeber, I am guessing there may be some new stuff by then. Or maybe he just talks about DishOnline.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Since there is a Charly chat in Decemeber, I am guessing there may be some new stuff by then. Or maybe he just talks about DishOnline.


we can only hope...do you have the date on that by chance?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I see. So it's mostly upconverts? Not for me.  I really don't like any channel that just upconverts what's on the SD.


Some of the new channels have mostly SD content when they first go online, but not all. There's HD content out there if you look for it. SciFi, USA and others are showing at least some HD content.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> we can only hope...do you have the date on that by chance?


December 10th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

booger said:


> Charlie thought things were bad last quarter, he hasn't seen nothing yet! I have the HD I want so I don't plan on leaving. The longer E* goes without adding HD, the more customers it will loose. E* should have had the foresight to see this coming.
> 
> Oh well....E*'s DVR has me for the time being.


I agree that it hurts to watch, all those new channels, but as my Brother-in-law reminds me(he is D*) he has had to put up with me for over 2 years, having all sorts of HD channels he didn't have, and even shot him down when Channels like NTGEO-HD, 1st came on D*, it was just an hr or 2 a day, when I had it 24/7 for over a year. So give him his 6 months of Glory, he needs it. I will just harrass him during Football and now Basketball all the cool features my 622 has, that is wish list on his HR20-700. Not much use to have all the cool channels for sports if you can't watch them like you want. Wife an kids shot me down as well after comparing DVR's, no way could we make the change, no matter how much Dad wanted the HD Channels. So by the time, most of these channels start doing things in HD content, E* will have Them and others, after they make changes and new Sat.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> For me, it's no biggie. None of those channels have content that I'll watch.
> 
> Question though, how is Dish's MHD different from DirecTV's MTV-HD and VH1-HD?


Isn't D*'s MHD the same as Dish's MHD??


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

He's a pretty good count of cable, DBS and Fios HD offerings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472

Although they don't have today's launch from D*.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

SDizzle said:


> Isn't D*'s MHD the same as Dish's MHD??


Exactly the same...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> December 10th, 2007 - 9pm ET Channel 101


I thought we get those monthly...but they were just skipping October...we aren't getting one for November either? Man I sure hope he has some kind of news after taking a 2 month hiatus since D*'s launch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldn't count on news in December ... but wouldn't mind being surprised. 

The pattern for the past couple of years seems to be Tech Forum - Charlie Chat - OFF repeating through the year with the exception being a January Charlie Chat talking about CES (which is their biggest public announcement forum for the year).

Tech: Nov, Feb, May, Aug
Charlie: Dec, Jan (CES), Mar, Jun, Sep

"Papa" D*'s schedule is simpler to follow ... no chats with the CEO or tech forums with VPs. And now back to the thread ...


----------



## RealityCheck (Apr 3, 2007)

Dish stock drops below $40 bucks today - how low can it go?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Sometimes you counted rsn's and sometimes not.
> 
> What are you considering in your count?
> 
> Mike


The count of 63 Full Time National (ConUS) Channels include 9 Full Time RSns:

Yes HD
NESN HD
SNY HD
CSN Mid Atlantic HD
CSN Chicago HD
FSN Detroit HD
FSN Southwest HD
FSN West HD
FSN Prime Ticket HD

The 23 Game Only RSNs/Alternates that are now available Nationally as of 11-14, most of which had only been available (before their respective launches over the past few weeks) on Channels 94,95, or 96 on Spot Beams are not part of the 63.

I hope this helps. As a matter of fact it's right on D*'s website. They show 46 new channels added, the 9 Full Time RSNs, and the original 9 HD Channels prior to the Sept. 26 launch.

According to the website it is a count of 64; however, please note that Bio.HD is prematurely listed.

So, minus Bio.HD, that gives us 63.

Furthermore, if one were to tally all the ConUS National HD Channels that are available to any given paying subscriber in any particular area (Full Time = 63; Part Time Game Only RSN/ Alternates = 23; PPV = 13) We have a Grand Total of 99 Channels, which DOES NOT include NFL Sunday Ticket HD or DNS HD Channels.

Once Bio.HD goes live, that gives us an even 100!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I wouldn't count on news in December ... but wouldn't mind being surprised.
> 
> The pattern for the past couple of years seems to be Tech Forum - Charlie Chat - OFF repeating through the year with the exception being a January Charlie Chat talking about CES (which is their biggest public announcement forum for the year).
> 
> ...


yeah they just make public releases...but yeah, back to the thread....I didn't see if you answered this earlier:



> BTW: There are signs of movement at E*. I expect new channels by CES.


Did you hear or see something that would make you think that?


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

as someone said, what's really sad is that misleading ads really fool the masses. What good are "100+" "HD" channels when those "channels" include:
1) RSNs - which might be all technically available to everyone if you have a sports package
2) PPV
3) upconverted SD (better than regular SD on HD)
4) stretch-o-vision (even worse)
5) only in HD/broadcasting a few hours of HD a day, tops (e.g. during games)

What's really needed is the number of unique hours of true HD, upconverted SD, and stretch o-vision per channel, then a more direct and accurate comparison would be possible


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or ads that claim twice the HD content of another carrier?
(Comcast counting HD on Demand)

Texas, "By CES" is just my expectation.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

RealityCheck said:


> Dish stock drops below $40 bucks today - how low can it go?


Dish has been trading in the $40-50 range for the past several months, tech stocks across the board are taking a beating right now.. so its not "reality" to dump on Dish stock as you are, when its far from the only tech stock getting hit. DTV is only at $24 and hasn't moved a bunch despite adding all the channels.. and dove $3 in the past couple days..


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Or ads that claim twice the HD content of another carrier?
> (Comcast counting HD on Demand)
> 
> Texas, "By CES" is just my expectation.


got it......well hopefully the latest commercial stating "more on the way" means soon.


----------



## mmab63 (Sep 19, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> The count of 63 Full Time National (ConUS) Channels include 9 Full Time RSns:
> 
> Yes HD
> NESN HD
> ...


Actually, the grand total is 100, with 24 Full and Part-Time Game Only RSN's. FSN Utah HD on 646-1 was also added today which is a part-time game only channel.

Regional Sports Networks Current List (24):

Comcast SportsNet New England - 620-1
YES - 622 
New England Sports Network - 623 
SportsNet New York - 625 
FSN Pittsburgh - 628-1
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic - 629 
FSN South - 630-1
SportsSouth - 631-1
Sun Sports - 632-1
FSN Florida - 634-1
FSN Detroit - 636
FSN Ohio - 637-1
FSN Cincinnati - 638-1
FSN North - 641-1
FSN Southwest - 643 
Altitude - 644-1
FSN Rocky Mountain - 645-1 
FSN Utah - 646-1
FSN Midwest - 647-1
FSN Arizona - 649-1
FSN Northwest - 651-1
FSN West - 652
FSN Prime Ticket - 653 
FSN Bay Area - 654-1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Signature updated a couple of hours ago (along with my website's HD list).
http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
As always, count what you want ... it's just TV! 


*Welcome to DBS Talk - Let's talk about DBS!*

My Homepage has some interesting content (Updated November 14th)
E* now has 42 Channels of HD (plus 22 RSNs and 7 PPV). Claiming 75.
D* now has 54 Channels of HD (plus 26 RSNs and 13 PPV). Claiming "over 70".


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

mmab63 said:


> Actually, the grand total is 100, with 24 Full and Part-Time Game Only RSN's. FSN Utah HD on 646-1 was also added today which is a part-time game only channel.
> 
> Regional Sports Networks Current List (24):
> 
> ...


The count of 99 HD Channels is based on the following:

63 Full Time Networks (Including 9 Full Time RSNs)
23 Game Time Only RSNs/ Alternates
13 PPV

In regards to your listing above, your count of 24 included 8 of the 9 Full Time RSNs (You left out 640 Comcast Sports Net Chicago)

Of the Part Time RSN's/ Alternates, you listed them all except for:

635-1 Sun Sports/ FSN Florida Plus Alternate
639-1 FSN Houston
642-1 FSN Wisconsin Alternate
648-1 FSN Midwest Alternate

218-1 Big Ten Network Overflow/ Alternate
219-1 Big Ten Network Overflow/ Alternate

Already included in the 23 count was 646-1 FSN HD Utah Alternate

So actually, that's 32 Full Time and Part Time RSN's/ Alternates, rather than only 24.

That still leaves us with 99 HD Channels and Counting...

(Not Including DNS HD or NFL ST HD)


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Signature updated a couple of hours ago (along with my website's HD list).
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> As always, count what you want ... it's just TV!
> 
> ...


I just checked out your list and I noticed that you left out the following:

635-1 Sun Sports/ FSN Florida Plus Alternate
639-1 FSN Houston HD
642-1 FSN Wisconsin HD Alternate
648-1 FSN Midwest HD Alternate

Also, Channel 628 FSN Pittsburgh is not a full time HD RSN. It is a game only HD RSN and is actually on 628-1.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From your list Big Ten should also have an alternate on D* channel 221.

Counting alternates seems to be a stretch to me ... it doesn't make it easy to figure out what is a channel and what isn't when alts look like regular feeds. "Count em all" places D* at 101 before locals/distants and E* at 78. But it isn't a clean count.

I'll add the channels to my site ... but count them? IMHO no.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> From your list Big Ten should also have an alternate on D* channel 221.
> 
> IMHO no.


Channel 221 was recently removed from the D* Lineup. Before Channels 218-1 and 219-1 were added, 221 was indeed an Alternate for BTN, but was only available in SD. As of today, the only available HD BTNs are 220, 218-1, and 219-1.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

James Long said:


> From your list Big Ten should also have an alternate on D* channel 221.
> 
> Counting alternates seems to be a stretch to me ... it doesn't make it easy to figure out what is a channel and what isn't when alts look like regular feeds. "Count em all" places D* at 101 before locals/distants and E* at 78. But it isn't a clean count.
> 
> I'll add the channels to my site ... but count them? IMHO no.


James, is it possible to perhaps create a second page, linked from the first with a table that lines up the same channels on both to get a better view of what's the same and what is not?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok...so with counting "upconverts, HD lite, stretch-o-vision, ...ect" and every other nickname people call them..How many *HD versions* of channels does D* now have over E* after yet another launch yesterday? I'm talking basically the channels *both* providers carry...but in HD. (tbs, sci fi, spike, tnt...ect)


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James,

According to your list you have the Full Time RSN's split up into two categories, indicating that the FSNs only show games in HD. Are Pre-Game and Post-Game shows considered as part of the Game Only Coverage?

The Los Angeles Lakers Pre and Post Game Shows on FSN West Channel 652 are in HD.

Also, as for the Local Network Affiliates in HD, Channel 5 on D* (CW HD) is available here in Los Angeles. Would you consider this on your list?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

normang said:


> James, is it possible to perhaps create a second page, linked from the first with a table that lines up the same channels on both to get a better view of what's the same and what is not?


There is a page (linked to the main comparison) that compares non-sports and the SD sports page mentions most of the HD RSNs.
http://jameslong.name/compare5.html for HD
http://jameslong.name/compare6.html for RSNs

Having "permanent alternate" RSNs doesn't help keep it straight.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> There is a page (linked to the main comparison) that compares non-sports and the SD sports page mentions most of the HD RSNs.
> http://jameslong.name/compare5.html for HD
> http://jameslong.name/compare6.html for RSNs
> 
> Having "permanent alternate" RSNs doesn't help keep it straight.


DAMN! I didn't know they had all those movie channels in HD too. Sure does beat the 4 we get.

So by that count then...they have 16 more "general" HD channels...and 9 more HD movie channels?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

James Long said:


> There is a page (linked to the main comparison) that compares non-sports and the SD sports page mentions most of the HD RSNs.
> http://jameslong.name/compare5.html for HD
> http://jameslong.name/compare6.html for RSNs
> 
> Having "permanent alternate" RSNs doesn't help keep it straight.


compare 5 works, though a table format with some color may make it easier to read through, I know picky... but its still good info.. Hopefully Dish will add some of the seeming more popular choices sooner rather than later..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSNewbie said:


> According to your list you have the Full Time RSN's split up into two categories, indicating that the FSNs only show games in HD. Are Pre-Game and Post-Game shows considered as part of the Game Only Coverage?


Pre & Post are there for the game ... it isn't like ESPN's SportsCenter which would be a HD show available whether or not there was a game adjacent.



> Also, as for the Local Network Affiliates in HD, Channel 5 on D* (CW HD) is available here in Los Angeles. Would you consider this on your list?


The last time I checked D* wasn't claiming CW on their HD channel list ... yes, it's listed if you search for locals in that community - but it gets into too much detail to add a channel that is only available in a few markets. If CW was listed on D*'s main HD page or was one of the channels people could expect to get in every market adding it would be more natural.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> So by that count then...they have 16 more "general" HD channels...and 9 more HD movie channels?


And 15 less Voom channels.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Pre & Post are there for the game ... it isn't like ESPN's SportsCenter which would be a HD show available whether or not there was a game adjacent.
> 
> The last time I checked D* wasn't claiming CW on their HD channel list ... yes, it's listed if you search for locals in that community - but it gets into too much detail to add a channel that is only available in a few markets. If CW was listed on D*'s main HD page or was one of the channels people could expect to get in every market adding it would be more natural.


Okay.

By the way, BTN 221 no longer exists. And when it did, it wasn't in HD. Please see a few posts above. (#47)


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

Sports Science is listed as HD on FOX's site havent seen it myself that be another program making channels less likely to be considered differently.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSNewbie said:


> Okay.
> 
> By the way, BTN 221 no longer exists. And when it did, it wasn't in HD. Please see a few posts above.


Too many changes ... So why does E* have four HD alts for BTN while D* only has two? I know D* was late to the game of getting the HD alts available, but where does the overflow go?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> And 15 less Voom channels.


right...but what i was asking was:


> Ok...so with counting "upconverts, HD lite, stretch-o-vision, ...ect" and every other nickname people call them..How many HD versions of channels does D* now have over E* after yet another launch yesterday? I'm talking basically the channels *both* providers carry...but in HD. (tbs, sci fi, spike, tnt...ect)


So by that count then...they have 16 more "general" HD channels...and 9 more HD movie channels


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Too many changes ... So why does E* have four HD alts for BTN while D* only has two? I know D* was late to the game of getting the HD alts available, but where does the overflow go?


I have only seen E* use 2 of those alts....and a third once...and i check it out every weekend....the 4th is empty...like NBA(off air)HD


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Too many changes ... So why does E* have four HD alts for BTN while D* only has two? I know D* was late to the game of getting the HD alts available, but where does the overflow go?


Prior to the launch of 218-1 and 219-1 for the HD Overlflow, I believe channels 221 and 223 had been available for SD Overlflow. This is in addition to 218 and 219 in SD. That's four overflow feeds available (albeit in SD Only)

However, for the past couple of weekends (and coinciding with launch of the new HD Overlflows) The Big Ten Network has only offered coverage on no more than three football games per weekend. One on the Main Network (220) and one or two on the overflow channels (218-1 and/or 219-1) depending on region.

Please see link to Big Ten Network

http://www.bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map02.asp (Prior to HD Overflow on D*)

http://www.bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map09.asp (2 HD Overflow Games)

http://www.bigtennetwork.com/sports/football/map10.asp (1 HD Overflow Game)

As for future overflow Big Ten Games, perhaps D* will allocate more channels (HD or SD) if needed.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Actually DirecTV had MOST of those game-only RSNS turned on *WAY BEFORE DISH *did. What they did today was take them off of the local spots they were on and put them on full CONUS beams to make them available nationwide as part of sports pack, and the NFL and NHL packs. As each of those part-time RSNS go 24/7 they are ALREADY now on the system.


Many years ago I used to subscribe to all RSNs, but every single "major" sporting event from other areas was blacked out. Since these "major" sporting events are all that would be in HD...what is the point of this change?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

kinglerch said:


> Many years ago I used to subscribe to all RSNs, but every single "major" sporting event from other areas was blacked out. Since these "major" sporting events are all that would be in HD...what is the point of this change?


Plenty of college football and basketball - those are mostly NOT blacked out. Generally, it's the pro games that are blacked out.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

RealityCheck said:


> Dish stock drops below $40 bucks today - how low can it go?


Even at $40 the stock is up over 50% over the past 2 years.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Plenty of college football and basketball - those are mostly NOT blacked out. Generally, it's the pro games that are blacked out.


good point sco. Im gonna pretend to ask you a question so you can answer and go over 1000. 
Do you watch those games.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Plenty of college football and basketball - those are mostly NOT blacked out.


And in HD?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> And in HD?


A good many of the football games on saturday, yes. Basketball? We will have to wait and see, but i imagine there will be more than there was last year


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just happened onto this cool thread. 

The excuses are quite entertaining


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

James Long said:


> Signature updated a couple of hours ago (along with my website's HD list).
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> As always, count what you want ... it's just TV!
> 
> ...


What's interesting is that D* has 54 HD channels, 80 counting RSNs, and 93 counting PPV, but only claims "over 70" while E* only has a total of 71 but claims 75. What is E* counting that you aren't counting?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> Even at $40 the stock is up over 50% over the past 2 years.


Not only that, but if you are in for the long term this doesn't matter. I have an average cost, after 3 splits and one $1.00 dividend of $1.50 per share on a bunch that I purchased back in Jan and May 1997 and again in June and Sept 1998 after a big run up and then a big drop. I sold some (less than half) on the way up, but no where near the top.  In an effort of full disclosure :lol: I sold some Dish and bot some Directv back in the old days. Big mistake. I still have them both.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

gcisko said:


> Hi everyone. I just happened onto this cool thread.
> 
> The excuses are quite entertaining


Thanks for your contribution to the thread. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cartrivision said:


> What's interesting is that D* has 54 HD channels, 80 counting RSNs, and 93 counting PPV, but only claims "over 70" while E* only has a total of 71 but claims 75. What is E* counting that you aren't counting?


Either the BTN alts or HD locals. D* specifically state that they count locals (and distant networks) - why can't E*.

The numbers are fluid.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Either the BTN alts or HD locals. D* specifically state that they count locals (and distant networks) - why can't E*.
> 
> The numbers are fluid.


There are 107 National HD Channels available on D* on ConUS Transponders (Does not include Spot Beam Only LiLs)

63 Networks (Including 9 Full Time RSNs) in HD
23 Part-Time Game-Only RSNs/ Alternates in HD
8 Distant Networks in HD
13 PPV in HD

107 Total Capacity for HD ConUS Channels, as of today.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> And in HD?


Yep - last weekend there were some college football games in HD on the RSNS. I will make sure I list this weekends HD games in the thread.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

This Sat I see in my guide 2 college football HD games on the RSNS - Missouri @ Kansas State on CSN and Oklahomas State @ Baylor on FSMW.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

James Long said:


> There is a page (linked to the main comparison) that compares non-sports and the SD sports page mentions most of the HD RSNs.
> http://jameslong.name/compare5.html for HD
> http://jameslong.name/compare6.html for RSNs
> 
> Having "permanent alternate" RSNs doesn't help keep it straight.


Your url's are exactly the info my friend needed. It's the best side-by-side I've seen. Thanks...

It didn't matter though. He went with Metrocast?!? :scratch:

Mike


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Your url's are exactly the info my friend needed. It's the best side-by-side I've seen. Thanks...
> 
> It didn't matter though. He went with Metrocast?!? :scratch:
> 
> Mike


Here's a HD comparison chart of DirecTV and Dish I found on the SG website:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Here's a HD comparison chart of DirecTV and Dish I found on the SG website:


What I don't understand about this list are the channels that are upconvert content for DirecTV but not for Dish.

Aren't both required to retransmit exactly what is provided by the broadcaster?

This implies that D* is upconverting instead of providing the actual HD broadcast. Or that the broadcaster is providing different content to each.

Mike


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> What I don't understand about this list are the channels that are upconvert content for DirecTV but not for Dish.
> 
> Aren't both required to retransmit exactly what is provided by the broadcaster?
> 
> ...


I think that because the Sports Channels Listed on the Dish side are Game-Only HD Feeds (Green Colored), then they are not considered upconverted content as opposed to the (Blue Colored) listing on the DirecTV side.

The (Blue Colored) listings from D* are Full Time HD Channels, so when they are broadcasting programming that is not an HD Game, then it is upconverted content. Thus, the numerous blue channels compared to the very little on the E* side.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

It (the list)will be updated this weekend, I installed a HR20 Monday and haven't really got to play with much yet...plus the list referenced is compiled by MHNTUG from an excel file I made with help...


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

dfergie said:


> It (the list)will be updated this weekend, I installed a HR20 Monday and haven't really got to play with much yet...plus the list referenced is compiled by MHNTUG from an excel file I made with help...


Can't wait to see the new and updated list.

By the way, this has always confused me. On the Sports Category of the List there is the "NHL Center Ice HD" Channel (9543 on E*). What is that? Is that something that comes with the NHL Center Ice Sports Subscription that is only available on E* and not D*?

Thanks,

Also, here's a link that I found to a thread that seems to have the most up-to-date listing of HD channels for D*. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103232

I thought it might help you on your update.


----------



## mmab63 (Sep 19, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> The count of 99 HD Channels is based on the following:
> 
> 63 Full Time Networks (Including 9 Full Time RSNs)
> 23 Game Time Only RSNs/ Alternates
> ...


In my count, I still am at 100 (count does not include 7 Alternates):

63 Full-Time Networks (including 9 Full-Time RSNs)
16 Game Time Only RSNs
13 HD PPV Channels
8 DNS HD Channels

You are including the 7 Alternates in your count. I am not.

I am including the 8 DNS HD Channels in my count. You are not.

Directv is counting the 8 DNS HD Channels in their count, so I think it's OK to use it in my count.

In Directv's count, it's 84 Full-Time High Definition Channels (they don't include the 16 Game Time Only RSNs and 7 Alternates in their count).


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

mmab63 said:


> In my count, I still am at 100 (count does not include 7 Alternates):
> 
> 63 Full-Time Networks (including 9 Full-Time RSNs)
> 16 Game Time Only RSNs
> ...


Check out the following thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191378#post1191378

It shows a detailed listing of what D* has available on ConUS.

With DNS, but without NFL ST SF HD the count is at 107. I did not count the 8 DNS channels to my count, but I guess I should have because they are CONUS channels. That's why my count was at 99. I also did not count the NHL CI and NBA LP HD channels because they are re-maps of their corresponding RSNs.

So with the 84 National Channels plus the 23 Game-Only Channels (Not 16), the GRAND TOTAL = 107

If you want to include NFL Sunday Ticket HD then it's +9. Which equals 116 HD Channels. However, I did not include them because D* shuts off some channels on Sunday to accomodate bandwidth for the MPEG2-only subsribers. But on any given day, D* has the capacity to carry and broadcast 107 HD channels nationally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> And in HD?


Most of the college football games on the RSNs have been in HD. I've watched a number of them over the past few weeks.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

DBSNewbie said:


> Also, here's a link that I found to a thread that seems to have the most up-to-date listing of HD channels for D*.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103232
> 
> I thought it might help you on your update.


Pretty good list there and the xcel file is good also...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Spike tv HD...hows it look?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> Spike tv HD...hows it look?


Upconverts... but alot better quality than the SD channel...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice to hear that.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

dfergie said:


> Upconverts... but alot better quaility than the SD channel...


yeah, the SD channels I have with E* are about useless on my big screen...but they are great on my 27" :nono2: .......so it's just upconverted, and not stretched like tbs?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

SciFi HD Rocks on the only night I have seen HD on it so far(in my limited experience)... don't get into Dresden files, Flash... but 2 HD SGA's in a row rocked...I hope Dish gets this soon as I like the HDD archiving choices available alot better...This was the channel that made me upgrade my Directv equipment... (Razor)


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

The debate on CNN the other night looked good in HD.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

dfergie said:


> SciFi HD Rocks on the only night I have seen HD on it so far(in my limited experience)... don't get into Dresden files, Flash... but 2 HD SGA's in a row rocked...I hope Dish gets this soon as I like the HDD archiving choices available alot better...This was the channel that made me upgrade my Directv equipment... (Razor)


yeah they are getting more and more on Sci fi. I agree, looks great!
TBS looked great last night too, finally, some original HD from them.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Nice to hear that.


why?:eek2:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> The debate on CNN the other night looked good in HD.


i bet...i had the fuzzy HD...stretched...lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> i bet...i had the fuzzy HD...stretched...lol


Where were you watching that you had stretched video? The presidential debate on CNN was definitely real HD and the quality was excellent.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rcoleman111 said:


> Where were you watching that you had stretched video? The presidential debate on CNN was definitely real HD and the quality was excellent.


Didn't you see his sig, he's got Charlie's service, not D*.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> yeah they are getting more and more on Sci fi. I agree, looks great!
> TBS looked great last night too, finally, some original HD from them.


yeah Razor starts next week...and still not a peep from charlie about sci fi HD (or anything for that matter)...except "more to come". which of course could be tomorrow, or next year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

RAD said:


> Didn't you see his sig, he's got Charlie's service, not D*.


Thanks, I didn't notice that. I should have expected it in a Dish Network forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> yeah Razor starts next week...and still not a peep from charlie about sci fi HD (or anything for that matter)...except "more to come". which of course could be tomorrow, or next year.


You can expect that Charlie will probably add SciFi as soon as the new season of Battlestar Galactica is over. It's similar to what he did last year with NFL Network - added it at the end of the preseason, just in time for everyone to miss all the games.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I posted this on the "Discussion What's on HD in your Zip Code? 

Ok, I'm confused. What I see on the charts referred in that thread is that Dish gobbles up bandwidth to offer Golf Channel/Versus HD with 1% HD, while Direct is delivering a general interest channel like USA Network HD with 43% HD. Is this right? If so, is this because Charlie plays golf?

And I'm not going to get Galactica:Razor in HD on Nov 24! I need to know that the Golf Channel/Versus HD offers to its enthusiasts more than 1% HD. Because that would really be stupid.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Ok, I'm confused. What I see on the charts referred in that thread is that Dish gobbles up bandwidth to offer Golf Channel/Versus HD with 1% HD, while Direct is delivering a general interest channel like USA Network HD with 43% HD. Is this right? If so, is this because Charlie plays golf?
> 
> And I'm not going to get Galactica:Razor in HD on Nov 24! I need to know that the Golf Channel/Versus HD offers to its enthusiasts more than 1% HD. Because that would really be stupid.


Golf has *most* of the tournaments in HD depending on what network has the weekend coverage, of course the PGA is off untill next year so currently if there is a tournament, it is a small one and probably no HD. I do not watch anything other than PGA events on this channel so I have no idea about versus shows.

If you really want to pick on a channel why not TBS since I have yet to watch anything HD (except baseball) there.

BTW, I am also hopeing for Sci-Fi before next Saturday, but right now it doesn't look good.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jimborst said:


> If you really want to pick on a channel why not TBS since I have yet to watch anything HD (except baseball) there.
> 
> BTW, I am also hopeing for Sci-Fi before next Saturday, but right now it doesn't look good.


Gee, and I was so looking forward to watching Fresh Prince of Bel Air in HD around noon Monday on TBS, the 100% HD channel. The guide says its in HD, which if true - Why?

Since E* owns Voom and shows those channels to us, their customers, they could show Galactica Razor simultaneously with SciFi HD without a single hardware change. It would at least acknowledge they have a problem. Perhaps they could reschedule their back-to-back reruns of La Cage aux Folles (1980).


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

jimborst said:


> Golf has *most* of the tournaments in HD depending on what network has the weekend coverage, of course the PGA is off untill next year so currently if there is a tournament, it is a small one and probably no HD. I do not watch anything other than PGA events on this channel so I have no idea about versus shows.
> 
> If you really want to pick on a channel why not TBS since I have yet to watch anything HD (except baseball) there.
> 
> BTW, I am also hopeing for Sci-Fi before next Saturday, but right now it doesn't look good.


There was non sports HD on TBS friday night


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Gee, and I was so looking forward to watching Fresh Prince of Bel Air in HD around noon Monday on TBS, the 100% HD channel. The guide says its in HD, which if true - Why?
> 
> Since E* owns Voom and shows those channels to us, their customers, they could show Galactica Razor simultaneously with SciFi HD without a single hardware change. It would at least acknowledge they have a problem. Perhaps they could reschedule their back-to-back reruns of La Cage aux Folles (1980).


E* is not the major owner of Voom. Although all the details of their getting a minor interest were not made public, it is likely that it was at least partly because they agreed to carry the Voom channels when VOOM Satellite broadcasting service was ended.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* saw the Voom channels as an investment, not just some channels to carry.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Last I heard E* owned a 20% stake in Voom.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Isn't D*'s MHD the same as Dish's MHD??


I notice your location is Sacramento. Do you ... or anybody else ... know if DISH is offering FSN BayArea in HD, in the Sacramento area? It's driven me crazy that D* and Comcast offer the SF Giants in HD to the Bay Area, but not to Sacramento.

I saw that D* is finally (in their latest roll-out) offering FSN Bay area (Giants and A's) in HD to Sacramento. This is a huge plus to me. *I'm guessing D* has done this for many other outlying sports regions in the Country*.

Being able to watch your regional team in HD on D*, even though you're 100+ miles away, is really going to hurt E*, unless they already offer these games in HD to distant (100 + miles away) regions.

Sports in HD is the best and offering distant regional baseball games in HD will give D* a tremendous advantage ... until E* catches up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Last I heard E* owned a 20% stake in Voom.


That's one of those confusing things. It's clear that in January 2005 Echostar bought the broadcasting assets of Voom including a satellite at 61.5. Voom, the programming networks, appear to be owned by a Rainbow Media Holdings LLC (not publically trade, apparently) which is owned by Cablevision Systems Corporation, which recently started carrying Voom on its cable systems. To what extent Echostar might owns shares in somewhere in this mix is really unclear to me.

In April rumors indicated Cablevision might sell Rainbow. But in the 3rd quarter reports in November Rainbow was the bright spot in Cablevision's otherwise poor performance. Rainbow includes AMC, IFC, WE, On Demand, and VOOM.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Dobe said:


> I notice your location is Sacramento. Do you ... or anybody else ... know if DISH is offering FSN BayArea in HD, in the Sacramento area? It's driven me crazy that D* and Comcast offer the SF Giants in HD to the Bay Area, but not to Sacramento.
> 
> I saw that D* is finally (in their latest roll-out) offering FSN Bay area (Giants and A's) in HD to Sacramento. This is a huge plus to me. *I'm guessing D* has done this for many other outlying sports regions in the Country*.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if E* offers FSN Bay Area HD or not? I have D*.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> I'm not sure if E* offers FSN Bay Area HD or not? I have D*.


My brother in law in Elk Grove has E* and does not get FSN Bay Area HD. I have read posts (I think it was Satellite Guys....) that the channel was uplinked, but for some reason it was one of the only ones not turned on. As for D*, technically, Sacramento just received it last Wednesday. But since I receive a 97 signal stregth in Carmichael I just "moved" to San Francisco and have been receiving FSN Bay Area HD pretty much since it went up. That is the only reason that I didn't switch to E* while waiting for D* to get on with their 3 year plan.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

jimborst said:


> Golf has *most* of the tournaments in HD depending on what network has the weekend coverage, of course the PGA is off untill next year so currently if there is a tournament, it is a small one and probably no HD. I do not watch anything other than PGA events on this channel so I have no idea about versus shows.
> 
> If you really want to pick on a channel why not TBS since I have yet to watch anything HD (except baseball) there.
> 
> BTW, I am also hopeing for Sci-Fi before next Saturday, but right now it doesn't look good.


Most of the golf I've watched on this channel has actually been up-rezzed SD, not HD. It comes in two basic flavors: 1) terrible, with multiple "ghosts", and 2) not bad, although definitely SD. In this case, take a look at the ball when it's resting on the green from a distance, and you can see horizontal and vertical "rays" radiating from it -- probably caused by the up-resolution.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

drmckenzie said:


> Most of the golf I've watched on this channel has actually been up-rezzed SD, not HD. It comes in two basic flavors: 1) terrible, with multiple "ghosts", and 2) not bad, although definitely SD. In this case, take a look at the ball when it's resting on the green from a distance, and you can see horizontal and vertical "rays" radiating from it -- probably caused by the up-resolution.


As I said, right now when no network has the weekend tournament there is no HD. Also I have never seen Ladies, Champions or the Nationwide tour in HD. Watch a tournament that CBS has on Saturday and Sunday, it will be in HD on Thursday and Friday on Golf/Versus, of course you'll have to wait untill the new season starts.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

well...needed to talk to E* about packages today, and figured I would give the new HD question a shot....csr claims they *WILL* be adding new HD channels by the end of the year....but wouldn't elaborate on which ones or how many...which is understandable ....so we could see...1...or many....but at least they are now saying they will have them by years end....but it was also a csr...so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Sometimes CSRs are just as accurate as some guy on the internet.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yep. Sometimes CSRs are just as accurate as some guy on the internet.


lol..yeah really...only difference is they are getting paid to give support.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> lol..yeah really...only difference is they are getting paid to give support.


Bwa ha ha ha ha, I don't care who you are. That's funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> lol..yeah really...only difference is they are getting paid to give support.


Support hookers is more like it. :sure:


----------

